# Freeview TV



## Noodlepip (Jun 8, 2008)

Hello again

Anyone bought one of those Free to View kits? I'm based in southern Chieti, Abruzzo and probably won't be able to pick up a sausage from here, but just wondered if anyone in this region has tried it, and what stations they receive.

By the way, it's interesting that this Forum is SO much smaller in input than the French ones. Recently moved from France and any comment on the forums would receive about 50 responses. Perhaps there are simply fewer Brits in Italy, or maybe they have far better things to do than sit on the internet all day? 

There may be a previous thread on Brits in Abruzzo meeting up somewhere, although I can't find it (doh!) but if there's anyone out there wanting a drink of wine off me, let me know! Have only met one other British couple (about 45 mins away) and sometimes I get a craving to speak English to someone!

All for now

Ciao, Noodlepip xxx


----------

